# 8" focal 21 wx utopia be



## Z-Roc (Mar 22, 2012)

anyone using them thanks


----------



## CHEMMINS (Mar 7, 2011)

Chances are.......... not in SPL.


----------



## Z-Roc (Mar 22, 2012)

Just checking thanks bro


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Thread in the wrong sub-forum... 

Kelvin


----------



## Z-Roc (Mar 22, 2012)

yea sorry


----------

